# Fantasy races Alcohol Tolerance



## valiant12 (Jun 19, 2017)

The werewolf thread inspired me.
Which from the traditional fantasy races have the highest tolerance to alcohol. Assuming normal (existing in the real world) alcohol.
Please share your opinions.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jun 19, 2017)

Halflings are supposed to have a remarkable tolerance for alcohol, I'm sure I read/played somewhere.


----------



## elemtilas (Jun 19, 2017)

CupofJoe said:


> Halflings are supposed to have a remarkable tolerance for alcohol, I'm sure I read/played somewhere.



What with Mr. Merry and Mr. Pippin getting drunk and spilling Mr. "Underhill's" real identity, I'm not sure I'd put too much stock in such claims!

Especially once they'd learned beer actually comes in _pints!_

Even Elves don't take a whole lot of the fruit of the vine to merrily doze off from their work, as Mr. Bilbo once learned.

Orcs are likely no better.

I'd suspect that Dwarves can hold their drink pretty well.


----------



## TheKillerBs (Jun 19, 2017)

Dwarves seems like the "correct" answer


----------



## Jorunn (Jun 19, 2017)

elemtilas said:


> What with Mr. Merry and Mr. Pippin getting drunk and spilling Mr. "Underhill's" real identity, I'm not sure I'd put too much stock in such claims!
> 
> Especially once they'd learned beer actually comes in _pints!_
> 
> ...



I dunno about the Elves...that was really, really good wine that's supposed to be watered down and drunk in small quantities, not drained straight from the barrel. And there's some indication that the guards couldn't handle it as well because it was "meant for the king". Thranduil being a different kind of Elf from most of his people, that's actually plausible. Maybe Sylan Elves have the lowest tolerance? I imagine a Vanya wouldn't be affected at all, no matter the amount, them being all super special and shiny. 

I don't think there's much that could out- drink a Dwarf, though. Maybe a giant (if we're including them).


----------



## Ban (Jun 19, 2017)

Orcs often drink quite a bit in fiction. Their lifestyle of excessive eating killing and drinking should give them a pretty decent alcohol tolerance.

Dwarves drink and will always drink in all fiction that has been and is yet to come. No drinking, no dwarf.

Satyrs and centaurs are associated with debauchery, so they would probably be decent drinkers. 

Giants and Minotaurs would be good at it due to their sheer size.


----------



## FifthView (Jun 19, 2017)

Ghosts and skeletons.

But then it goes right through them.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jun 19, 2017)

TheKillerBs said:


> Dwarves seems like the "correct" answer



Isn't there a scene in the LotR movies where Legolas mentions something about feeling a slight tingle in his fingers? Then again, we don't see how much he's been drinking.

Dwarves and hobbits/halflings are probably the ones we associate most with a happy fondness for booze. Not sure if they handle it worse/better than others though.


----------



## Alora pendrak (Dec 5, 2017)

my guess is giants or dragons considering the fact acceptable alcohol intake is measured by the weight of the drinker. So someone heavier would last a lot longer is my guess. Although i would not want to meet a drunk dragon in any circumstance.


----------



## Dark Squiggle (Dec 6, 2017)

Cat-goddess. I think Sekhmet drank 10 amphorae of beer or something like that before she was knocked out


----------



## pmmg (Dec 6, 2017)

Barring some type of magical ability for Elves, or some type of just denser body mass for dwarves (and excluding a lot of the extended races like Ogres and Giants), I would think Orcs and then humans could actually handle alcohol the best, all other things being equal. Purely on body mass. That is not to say they have spent as many years nursing a tolerance for such drinks. Dwarves, I would think have put more effort into that.


----------



## Gryphos (Dec 6, 2017)

Well, as student wisdom holds, lightweights party best, since they don't have to put in as much effort drinking to get hammered. Therefore, I can see halflings, with their conventionally assigned propensity for hedonistic pleasures, having comparatively quite low alcohol tolerance.


----------

